# Quality control lacking at the body shop



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Took my car to a local body shop. I had rust on both rear wheel arches of my 2006 9-5 Aero Estate. There was also a bit of rust on the near side front wing next to the arch. On top of this there was a small rust spot on the tailgate.

*Near side rear arch*



























*Near side front wing*









*Tailgate*









I took the car in on Wednesday evening after work as they said they wanted the car Thursday and Friday. I called them on Saturday morning to confirm that the car was ready for collection. When I arrived, the car was outside so I took a look around before I went in to pay.

Firstly, I saw this;










No big deal as I'd rather them not try and clean my car as it's been thoroughly decontaminated and waxed recently. However, I wouldn't expect them to have left it like this.

So the front half of the car was very dusty and it had rained a little so there was water on the car too so inspecting the work wasn't that easy. The rear arches looked good but the wheel arch liners weren't in correctly.










The front wing had some new damage;










The rear Saab badge was peeling










Armed with this info I went inside to discuss the work. I was told by the owner that the guy working on my car had forgotten to put the Aero badge back on the tailgate (I hadn't noticed this) and the owner couldn't find it to put it back on. It was at this point that I explained that there were other issues. He followed me outside to have a look.

Whilst pointing out the pitting/chips marks noticed on the front wing, suggesting if it could have been dust in the lacquer, the owner said it was more likely a chemical reaction. It was at this point I noticed more of this supposed reaction on the front near side wing!



















We agreed that they'd book the car back in and fix the issues and I'd pay just half until the work was complete. To be fair, the work to the rear wings is well done and can't believe this wasn't spotted before I arrived. I would have preferred a call to tell me they'd need my car for longer than let me turn up and spot all the issues.


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

If they are negatives in the lacquer the could one of three things. 

1. Solvent pop (U.K.) or Gas out (US). Possibly aerosol primed which has lots of solvents in. The solvent has to get out and forms little tunnels through all layers to the surface and out into the atmosphere. 

2. Silicones. Improper degreasing would leave behind contaminants that contain silicone. The paint is Allergic to these contaminants and tries to move away. 

3 as you say chips that haven't been repaired properly. 

Well done for only paying half until it's rectified. Shouldn't of sent it out to you like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This happened one of our cars a while back, and the body shop said it was caused by me Waxing the car too much! So on that basis I'd completely agree with DrGloss above, as point 2 was exactly what I thought when I first looked at your pics. 

Your bodyshop seems to have been very reasonable about it - as do you btw. 

Hope you get it sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, that's quite bad, especially the second to last pic. 

It's good they're reworking it, I would of done it again If I did that but when you have deadlines and some bosses they want to chuck them out as quick as they can.

Make sure you have another good look around, there may be new "problems" in the re-work that you're not aware of while they've re-done it


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

makes you wonder how well they removed the rust if they do paintwork like that


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Wow, that's quite bad, especially the second to last pic.
> 
> It's good they're reworking it, I would of done it again If I did that but when you have deadlines and some bosses they want to chuck them out as quick as they can.
> 
> Make sure you have another good look around, there may be new "problems" in the re-work that you're not aware of while they've re-done it


This is sound advice. Just because it's been in a second time doesn't mean the quality control will be any better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

There isn't quality control as such, If it's a bodyshop where one guy does the job from start to finish (like the same I work at) He'll just go yep that'll do


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Could the reaction have happened after it was finished so the guy doing the work never left it like that?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

saabfan said:


> Could the reaction have happened after it was finished so the guy doing the work never left it like that?


As DrGloss said above, basically particles of wax/silicon were left on the panel when it was being prepped for spraying. This can even be dust from sanding another waxed vehicle in the same shop!! What you see is essentially the paint trying to bead (albeit at a very tiny level) - the wax/silicon is trying to repel the paint.

That's how it was explained to me Anyhoo.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

What you've got is a bad silicon problem being on the panel before painting or thru the airlines in the paint shop it could be the compressor leaking oil into the airline thus ending on the panel or bad spirit wiping before painting all the same I would be embarrassed to hand over a paint job like that truly shocking


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

saabfan said:


> Could the reaction have happened after it was finished so the guy doing the work never left it like that?


No, the silicone or "fish eyes" would come up several minutes after clear coating, and once its baked and out it would of been visible then, He was hoping it'll be okay and send it out


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Things like this do happen from time to time, bottom line is they shouldn't have even let you see that, let alone have to complain about it. As mentioned earlier, makes you wonder how well they removed the rust.

I would be asking them questions about how exactly they treated it.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

What were they thinking sending that out, you booked it in for some small bits doing, therefore you pay attention to the finish of the car!..

Sheesh!


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

JCoxy said:


> No, the silicone or "fish eyes" would come up several minutes after clear coating, and once its baked and out it would of been visible then, He was hoping it'll be okay and send it out


The silicones would appear straight away as soon you put the last coat of lacquer on the panel not minutes after or after baking if you got a silicon on say a flat panel you was painting then you could drop in a few coats of lacquer over the silicones but on a vertical not easy because you would get runs down the panel


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Sportsvan jay said:


> The silicones would appear straight away as soon you put the last coat of lacquer on the panel not minutes after or after baking if you got a silicon on say a flat panel you was painting then you could drop in a few coats of lacquer over the silicones but on a vertical not easy because you would get runs down the panel


Yeah, that's what I said, sometimes they appear instantly, sometimes after a minute after the last coat you start to see them


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

No matter the argument the painter can't be excused it's a poor job, they should of been honest with you and kept the car until completed properly.


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

SamD said:


> No matter the argument the painter can't be excused it's a poor job, they should of been honest with you and kept the car until completed properly.


Exactly


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

The car is going back to have the near-side front wing re-done tomorrow but I have found more imperfections.

There seems to be a burn mark in the paint on the swage line. Not a problem if they paint the whole panel.









On the rear near side wing there is loads of specs in the paint.









On the tailgate there is more specs and a paint run line. Lower down the panel you can see the blend line as the lacquer is really patchy.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awful work! 

Could the burn mark be compound?

The blend mark isn't a blend mark, it's just a bad soft edge  

I really hope they can rectify these issues for you.

I'm assuming the defects are due to products that you've added for protection, but it's obvious they haven't cleaned the car well.


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Awful work!
> 
> Could the burn mark be compound?
> 
> ...


I tried wiping the burn mark but it doesn't seems to come off.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Such poor work, I'm shocked, to a degree I allow some dirt inclusions I admit, but that's like a cluster.


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

saabfan said:


> The car is going back to have the near-side front wing re-done tomorrow but I have found more imperfections.
> 
> There seems to be a burn mark in the paint on the swage line. Not a problem if they paint the whole panel.
> 
> ...


That is truly awfull paint work the finish is terrible it almost looks like they have painted in 1 pack there's no gloss level what so ever it seem to be a burn thru mark on the swage line


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor car. Hope all goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus. I resprayed half of my Fiat Panda, on my drive using newspaper to mask up and made a better bleeding job than that.


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

I forgot to update you guys on how I got on.

I took the car back and left a note with all the issues I wanted sorting and photos of the issues to back it up. I said they could keep it for as long as they needed.

Four days later I get a call saying it was all done except for the replacement boot badge as it was out of stock. When I went to collect the car, everything seemed to be done. They had resprayed the front wing and polished the other panels. The car looked much better.

The only cosmetic issue was a run in the paint by the fuel filler. They argued that it was not pointed out with the other correction work so I couldn't blame them for it as I'd obviously gone over it with a fine tooth combe. It was a panel they resprayed and it could be that when they polished it to a higher standard, that's why I noticed it this time.










However, the car rest of the car was not as I'd left it. The car was delivered to them spotless inside and out. Not only was there polish residue in the panel gaps on the outside of the car but there was dust, dirt and polish residue in the car, including smeared over the leather seats. After grumbling with them and getting a dismissive reply, I took the car and decided not to take it back for the badge fitting.














































After I cleaned the car, I noticed that there was loads of overspray on the bonnet, windscreen, A pillar, passenger front door and side glass.










The problem I have now is that the rust has reappeard on the rear wheel arches.



















What do you suggest my next step should be?

1. Send them a letter with photos politely asking them to redo the work
2. Send them a letter with photos asking them to redo the work quoting consumer legislation with the threat of legal action if they don't comply
3. Send them a letter with photos asking for a partial refund
4. Do nothing and find a different body shop


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

It's already re-appeared? How long has it been? They obviously haven't removed itproperly. Send them a letter with photos asking for a FULL refund as the original work hasn't been carried out properly


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I would send them a letter with photos politely asking them to rectify the work, in full, to your desired standard and that if it reappears again like it has done this time, you will be wanting a full refund and take the car elsewhere.

It is normal practice to allow a company one chance to rectify their work before asking for a refund, but after that it should be a refund and go elsewhere.

I would also ask for photographic evidence of work in progress to show that the rust has been fully removed properly.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

If you don't get rid of rust 100% properly it will always come back, and very quickly too. You can start to see signs of small blisters with a couple of weeks depending on weather conditions. 

The thing with rust is, it's often due to water sitting trapped in an area of bodywork on the inside of panels so when you only repair the outside of the panel (the shiny painted bit we all see), your not actually rectifying the problem and it will re-occur. To actually fix your wheel arches permanently for instance, the offending area would need to be cut out and a new section welded in, then sealed to prevent it happening again. Not quick, not cheap and not easy.

As a smart repairer, I never take on any rust repairs because I know the customer will be on the phone again at some point in the future and I'll be doing the repair again for free.


----------

